# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  На игре 2. Новый уровень (2010) CAMRip

## tih_on

Год выхода: 2010
Жанр: боевик, приключения
Выпущено: Россия, Каропрокат
Продолжительность: 01:25:08
Режиссер: Павел Санаев
В ролях: Алексей Бардуков, Агния Дитковските, Марина Петренко, Сергей Чирков, Павел Прилучный, Евгений Харланов, Виктор Вержбицкий, Александр Лыков, Игорь Скляр, Нодар Сирадзе

О фильме: 
После проведения спецоперации, во время которой был убит один из членов команды, у геймеров начинается другая жизнь. Каждый из них понимает — они работают на крупный преступный синдикат. За дисками теперь охотятся все — и властные структуры, и геймеры. Задача — не допустить, чтобы такой материал попал за границу. Часть команды решает забрать их себе и сформировать собственную подконтрольную армию. Вампир и Рита пытаются им помешать.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ПаранойА

Я Вам хочу сказать, что я не в восторге. Ни от первой и ни от второй части. И концов тупая.

----------


## Ved'mochka

*А помне лучше, чем ожидала. Думала снимут продолжение так же галимо как и допустим "Мы из будущего-2".
Фильм нормальный, для того чтобы посмотреть и забыть - неболее.
*

----------


## BiZ111

Говнецо, даже не стоит того, чтобы смотреть и забыть ещё

----------

